# 2017 seminar in the surf



## [email protected]

We will not need beach permits for the event. The 2017 are not available yet.


----------



## beerdruid

Who's bringing the unlimited supply of hot coffee?. lol. Look's like its going to be a bit nippy out. :smile:


----------



## GeeTee

Any specific area we`re meeting? Ive never been to Sargent so not sure where to go. Can someone drop a pin please?


----------



## sharkchum

It will be somewhere between the swing bridge and the boat ramp. When you go over the swing bridge just take a right. You won't miss it, because we will probably be the only people on the beach. It's gonna be cold, so dress accordingly and keep in mind if feels 20* colder when your on the water.


----------



## GeeTee

Sweet - we`ll be dressed accordingly - looking forward to this!


----------



## steve holchak

Allan said:


> We will not need beach permits for the event. The 2017 are not available yet.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but beach permits in Sargent are a thing of the past. Now, Matagorda, that's a different story.

Y'all are gonna' have a blast. I may drop by and say hello, and meet some 2coolers.


----------



## aus59tex

*coffee*



beerdruid said:


> Who's bringing the unlimited supply of hot coffee?. lol. Look's like its going to be a bit nippy out. :smile:


I will have a small Honda genny in the back of my truck and 1 Mr coffee. If someone can bring another coffee maker, we should be good to go...


----------



## Drifting Yak

Assume we are starting at 8AM??


----------



## FISH ON

We will be driving in from Crystal Beach Sat. what will be the best route for us? Never been to Sargent area of the beach.


----------



## Flat Fish

I think I'd go thru Galveston, up 45 to 6 to 2004. That gets you most of the way there.


----------



## ChasingReds

FISH ON said:


> We will be driving in from Crystal Beach Sat. what will be the best route for us? Never been to Sargent area of the beach.


I would have thought you'd go through galveston and take the bluewater highway towards freeport. Its about another 30 miles from freeport, but it's tough to get to from anywhere!


----------



## gigem87

FYI the Fiesta grocery store on Kirby near NRG has blue crabs. I was just in there, and will go back tomorrow to buy some for Saturday.


----------



## sharkchum

*For anyone buying crab*

If your planing to buy crab for bait, keep in mind that they have to be live crab and you have to keep them alive. To transport live crab, fill ice chest half way with ice, cover ice with something like a old dish rag or tee shirt, I use a piece of cabinet liner I cut to fit my bait cooler, place crabs on top. If you don't have anything to put on top of the ice it's not a big deal, but they will live longer if they are not in direct contact with the ice. Do not put ice on top of the crab, it will kill them. I just picked up some at Baybrook seafood in Seabrook.


----------



## aus59tex

*Crab*

What are you guys giving per pound for the crab? Fiesta here in Austin has em for 4.99 but that seems steep to me...If anyone is going to pick any up and the price is better than 4.99, please PM me as I'd like to ask a favor and have you pick up 1/2 a dozen for me. Will have cash at the seminar. Thanks


----------



## aus59tex

*crab*

Fiesta in Austin ended up being 3.99 not 4.99 so I picked them up here.


----------



## steve holchak

ChasingReds said:


> I would have thought you'd go through galveston and take the bluewater highway towards freeport. Its about another 30 miles from freeport, but it's tough to get to from anywhere!


45 to 2004 to 457 to bridge


----------



## gigem87

aus59tex said:


> Fiesta in Austin ended up being 3.99 not 4.99 so I picked them up here.


Same price here in the Medical Center area of Houston.


----------



## aus59tex

gigem87 said:


> Same price here in the Medical Center area of Houston.


good deal thanks. game on!


----------



## Flat Fish

I just picked up a dozen at Fiesta in Katy for 3.99 a pound. They probably had a dozen left after me.


----------



## [email protected]

Does anyone have a heater that runs on propane? Call me 281-469-9898


----------



## beerdruid

How many crab are y'all buying? I'm going by Fiesta after work.


----------



## gigem87

beerdruid said:


> How many crab are y'all buying? I'm going by Fiesta after work.


I'm thinking a dozen.


----------



## edwardg361

I'm headed off to Memphis tn. when I sign off here for my father inlaws funeral.
So I had to cancel being there and helping out , but I which was there. I checked with Charlie's bait camp yesterday, he had about 8 doz. of live crab
in his live box. He charges 10 dollar a doz. Sorry I cant be there but ya'll have fun. It will be sadly missed by me.


Edward:


----------



## drewski05

*Crabs*

I picked up all the live ones that were left at the Oriental Food Market by my house last night here in San Antonio. It looks like $3.99/lb is the going rate, for the most part.


----------



## Beastman1652

Arrived in Sargent yesterday to work on our place and set out the crab traps. Checked them last night at 8pm and only had 1 crab. Checked them this morning and still only had 1 crab. Think I will take a couple of traps over to a friends place on the creek and see if I have any luck there. I might be SOL.


----------



## richg99

I am going to cancel. Just checked the weather. 29 degrees and 12 mph winds. That is a wind-chill of 19 degrees. Even though I grew up in the Frozen North, that is too uncomfortable for this old codger.

If you hold another seminar later in the year, perhaps you can apply some of my fees to that one. Otherwise, for all of you hardy souls, have fun; learn a lot, and maybe pass some of it on to me via PM. 

Looking for a report. richg99


----------



## Flat Fish

Edward, rich, sorry to hear that for both you guys.

Allen I'm planning to be there a bit early and don't mind helping with the setup. What time y'all planning to get started.


----------



## Drifting Yak

I have a dozen crabs and am willing to share.


----------



## richg99

After talking to Allen, and finding out that we will have some tent protection for the instructional part of the seminar, I'll be rethinking my cancellation later tonight. richg99


----------



## Sancroix

Allan said:


> Does anyone have a heater that runs on propane? Call me 281-469-9898


Just a small electric one, I bought a few weeks ago. But Aus59tex said he's bringing a generator, so I could bring the electric heater and a long extension cord.


----------



## mustbgr8full

*Heater*

I have one of those big "Jet Engine" heaters I would be happy to bring. It runs off of 110.

Also I am not having any luck finding crab or shrimp. I live 2 hours from Houston and 1 hour from SA and Austin. There is nothing our here......Bay City HEB has both crab and jumbo shrimp. I could swing by there on the way. So is anyone has extra crab or shrimp I will gladly pay for what you can spare!!


----------



## [email protected]

Bring it 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH ON

Rich glad to here about a tent have been thinking about the cold and wind also. May not stay long after the class. I am at my beach house came down last week 80 and sunshine did not bring enough warm cloths.


----------



## richg99

FishOn...want me to bring you something?

Ha Ha rich


----------



## Beastman1652

Just went by Charlie's and he still has crabs.


----------



## sharkchum

The wind is supposed to lay some tomorrow, plus I always make a fire so it shouldn't be to bad

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds

Flat Fish said:


> I just picked up a dozen at Fiesta in Katy for 3.99 a pound. They probably had a dozen left after me.


Fiesta in Katy has plenty, 3.99/lb. Ranch 99 store is sold out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Fish

I'm glad to share a few crabs, plus I bought a pound of shrimp. I think I have a rally small propane heater. I'll check.


----------



## beerdruid

No crab on my side of town either. Happy to pitch in some money if anyone else is picking any up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger

Good luck to everyone tomorrow, the great info sharkchum hands out should be something you take and put in your pocket for a lot of good trips to come. 
Somebody should video the presentation, because there is nothing like seeing it.
As far as the weather, you never know unless you go.


----------



## gigem87

Fiesta on Kirby had crabs. Got 12. $3.49 per pound. Hope I run out tomorrow!


----------



## [email protected]

The seminar is a go see everyone tomorrow at 8am

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid

Just found some crab at the Fiesta on 6 and Clay. Score!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeTee

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## FISH ON

We are not going to make it. Been outside for a while i just don't have enough cloths. Yall have a good time.


----------



## GeeTee

I would have been more than willing to bring extra clothes but i hear you, its frekking cold out there - i was packing the truck earlier on think wth am i doing??????


----------



## gigem87

I hope I run out of bait around 3:29 pm. Drive home listening to Texans game sounds good. Wore out from catching fish, full of new knowledge, drinking something warm.


----------



## FISH ON

I have cold weather clothes just not with me. Been at the beach house since December 29th. Brought clothes for normal 40-50 winter weather. I have been looking forward to seminar for a month. Family all came down for new years i stayed over for tomorrow. I even have a new Penn rod and reel with price tags on it to try out . Sharkchum if you do this again i will do everything to make it. Ronnie


----------



## richg99

Yeah, after further thinking, and reading that the temps will now be 24 degrees instead of 29 degrees, this old guy is staying home.

Have fun; catch some fish; report back please. richg99


----------



## GeeTee

I`m thinking Rich is the only guy with any sense right now ........


----------



## beerdruid

Lol!! No doubt! It's a balmy 21 here in Jersey Village. Pulling out the hunting base layers! Lol. See yall there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbgr8full

beerdruid said:


> Lol!! No doubt! It's a balmy 21 here in Jersey Village. Pulling out the hunting base layers! Lol. See yall there.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


It was 17 in Waelder, tx when I left I am on the road. Can't wait!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87

Let's roll!


----------



## gigem87

I am here. It's cold!


----------



## Beastman1652

There is a few of us at the surf ready.


----------



## jaysmith77573

*canceled???*

Guess the seminar is canceled? 9:00 am and there is only 4 of us out here.


----------



## Billygoat

That surf looks nice! Cold, but nice.


----------



## shadslinger

How many fish have y'all caught?


----------



## steve holchak

shadslinger said:


> How many fish have y'all caught?


Too busy reelin' 'em in to reply! Still 34 in Sargent!(Glad I didn't go.)


----------



## richg99

34.....that's an improvement. Maybe I missed a warm outing.

Ha richg99


----------



## Zeitgeist

Where are the pics?


----------



## Beastman1652

Haven't caught anything. Moving to the cut.


----------



## ChasingReds

thx to all for a great day, especially Sharkchum and Allen!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Drifting Yak

Cold day....Great people....Learned a lot about surf fishing! Thanks for setting this up Allan! And thanks for all of the great information John!

See Ya!


----------



## gigem87




----------



## gigem87




----------



## gigem87




----------



## Runway

Kudos to all you warriors that showed up today. I have had the privilege to learn from Sharkchum and consider him friend as well as fishing sensei.


----------



## Beastman1652

Hmm....would have been nice to know that the seminar was moved down to the cut area.


----------



## gigem87

Beastman1652 said:


> Hmm....would have been nice to know that the seminar was moved down to the cut area.


Did you miss out? I almost missed it too, as I though we were meeting on the beach near the swing bridge. Was sitting there when I happened to see John's truck go by up on the road. Got to the rally point in the marina parking lot just in time to hear the new plan.


----------



## Beastman1652

Sure did, was there where the picture said to go. My son drove in from out of town too. I was already in Sargent.


----------



## GeeTee

Beastman1652 said:


> Sure did, was there where the picture said to go. My son drove in from out of town too. I was already in Sargent.


Hey Beast - did you guys call Allen to find out where they were?


----------



## eliris

When is the next seminar?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds

eliris said:


> When is the next seminar?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I'm in if Sharkchum is willing to host another one, know Sargent beach got tore up pretty good after Harvey though.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75

I would love to attend one of these or have a short session held at the beach gathering 11/11.


----------



## eliris

Any volunteers before it gets too cold??


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

If I have a little bit of heads up I could possibly provide a bunch of the crabs. I can go run the flounder boat and net us a bunch, if we do it before it gets real cold and they go hide.


----------



## jpdarby2

I would be very interested.


----------



## eliris

I am going to sargent by the new pier sunday early am leaving from sienna plantantion, if anybody wants to meet up to show me how its done. I would go to the cuts but dont have 4x4. I plan on bringing my crabs from the chinese market in sugarland. Will bring the drone too...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

